# Hand pain...knuckle brusing after riding...



## m3t4w0rm (Aug 1, 2010)

Well as the title is I have incredible hand pain after long periods of downhill riding. Had a shuttle today and I had to stop early because my hand, well actually knuckles, felt like that were broken (I know what this feels like as well...split my knuckle) and now all my knuckles on both hands are swollen and discolored. 

I have carpals tunnel as well, but a few things I have tried to do and stop this from happening is:

1) looser grip.
2) steeper grip, putting more force into the base of my hand.
3) moving brake and shifters to a different position, to ease tension on my fingers.
4) padded gloves.

I have not tried new grips, but would this help to alleviate the pain in my knuckles. Also would wider bars possible provide more shock absorption? And possibly get carbon bars as well?

I enjoy downhill riding and won't stop because of this, but the pain just makes it impossible to continue to ride after a certain point and would like to be able to ride all day without quite as much pain.

Thanks.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

m3t4w0rm said:


> Well as the title is I have incredible hand pain after long periods of downhill riding. Had a shuttle today and I had to stop early because my hand, well actually knuckles, felt like that were broken (I know what this feels like as well...split my knuckle) and now all my knuckles on both hands are swollen and discolored.
> 
> I have carpals tunnel as well, but a few things I have tried to do and stop this from happening is:
> 
> ...


* carbon bars might help... a smidge -- had carbon bars on a freeridey bike.. l couldn't really tell the difference all that much.

* more rise is likely going to be the best thing to do. (steeper stem or more rise on the HB's)

* highly doubt different grips with help at all unless you get something like those ergo grips..
stuff like this: http://www.bti-usa.com/public/category/GR/GRGM/ER

* bars with more sweep -- not sure what'll do to your steering -

* the frame too long for you?

* saddle too high?

* err ahh, is the fork too stiff?

* use more hand lotion

the condition you speak of, that's weird, sounds like a blood flow problem.

l'm dealing with wrist pain right now... l crashed pretty hard and l think l may have chipped a carpel bone. _ (yes, l did NOT get Xrays or see a Dr. yet)._ the other day, l actually crashed again after landing a jump cause pain went shooting up my arm from the jolt. kinda weird, it's on-again, off-again pain. bone chip floating around? l took an a$$overteakettle crash about 3 weeks ago. still have pain in the wrist from time to time when l do certain things.

pain sucks. especially when it keeps you from doing what you enjoy doing.


----------



## m3t4w0rm (Aug 1, 2010)

I am quite lanky as it is and the frame fits fine, so I may try a higher rise bar and see what happens. I have checked my fork and such and it checks out fine, may try to snag a ride on a softer fork to see if it helps.

Ya the pain does suck, try to push through it most of the time, but it just gets to a point where its not worth it. Seeing a doctor soon though and get any input from them, but if they to stop riding well the pain may just have to be part of it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

switching either to thicker grips like the odi rogues or ourys or smaller grips

get better brakes

wider bars help because of more leverage

looser/relaxed grip

ride easier trails for awhile

see your doctor because the carpals tunnel is a big issue


----------



## m3t4w0rm (Aug 1, 2010)

Alright think that should help out.

I've had carpals tunnel for the past 4 years and have been doing PT for it for the past 8months and its still really bad. Can feel the bundle of nervs and other tissue in my wrists. Guess that's what happens when you program for 8+ hours a day as your job and college major.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Check how close your brake lever are to your fingers. At one point i was riding a bike and when sitting still i had barely enough finger room under the lever, so i assumed it was ok. after riding a few trails my fingers and knuckes were killing me. i realized on the slightest bumps my fingers and knuckes would hit the lever. i didn't feel it much when riding though because of my gloves. I also realized that over time the levers got close and closer in to the grip, so i dabbed some loc-tite (is that how its spelled?) in there and all was well. just took me a minute to realize it.

Dunno if this is your problem, but something you may want to check. whatever it is i hope you figure it out.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

as the tohers have said. cockpit set up. brakes reach bite position on lever ect ect. grips, maybe fatter grip to fit shape of hand, also suspension setup, 
i never really had this problem until i did 3 weeks in whistler in september, the brake bumps were horendous and i started to get bad pains in my hands and knuckles, a few of the guys staying with us ended up with bad bruising in there fingers. we just put it down to riding long and hard all day, thats what whistler does to your body lol.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

what about your fork?
is it set up properly?
Too much compression, too much rebound damping will transfer into the hands.
especially on fast DH rocky runs
...just a thought.


----------



## MM_Freak (Feb 28, 2006)

I know exactly what your talking about. I had the same issue this year for the first time in my 10 years of riding. This past season was my first on a demo 8 and I'm pretty sure it had something to do with my setup. I've already ditched the demo and I'm gonna build up a Musashi from one ghost. I've ordered the new ergon ge1 grips to see if that helps at all but since its going to be a completely new bike I dont think I'll really be able to pin point the main problem. It really was an issuse for me at Windham last year as I had to stop several times to give my knuckles a break during practice. If I find anything that helps me I'll be sure to pass it along.


----------



## m3t4w0rm (Aug 1, 2010)

I usually setup the fork a little bit softer to take out the smaller bumps and the usual chatter on the trails. Also run quite a low front tire pressure to help with the small bump stuff as well and grip, quite rocky around here.

My knuckles aren't hitting the brake levers at all. It's more just from riding and the chatter, so I guess I'll take the time to tune my fork better (sag is setup around 25% and rebound on the slower side), try some bigger grips, and try wider bars.

I haven't really looked at gloves, but are there any gloves with some nice gel padding that could be of some help.

Appreciate it MM_Freak, and everyone else.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I haven't had any purple or anything but my middle and ring fingers on both hands, but particuarly on my left hand get some pain after a combination of riding and golfing. When I forget to take my ring off my left hand, it hurts worse. I think it's simply from gripping and braking and swinging the club hard (for golf). But I know what you mean about knuckle pain.


----------

